# Buddys had a short back and sides!!!



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Its a bit shorter then what i wanted but it'll grow back quickly.....mind you i miss his curls


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

He looks good though!

Ian


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Lovely Buddy!  He looks chocolatey now! x


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

I think that Buddy looks great!


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

He still looks lovely though,i quite like the girls being short sometimes and i love the velevety feel the coat has.Is it just the pic or does he look more choccy than choccy roan now? x


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

DONNA said:


> Its a bit shorter then what i wanted but it'll grow back quickly.....mind you i miss his curls


Hi Donna, 

Buddy looks lovley, can I ask you how tall he is to the shoulder pls?

Woo


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

He looks lovely! Betty is off for her summer cut tomorrow!!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Last time i checked he was about 17" high.

Thanks for all the nice comments ,im sure after a week i'll get used to it x


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

He looks fab! Hopefully he will be a bit cooler now xxx


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

He does look lovely, like a bowl of chocolate ice cream


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Buddy looks fab with his new haircut


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Looks lovely, bet his coat feels great and just in time for the warm weather.


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

He looks lovely, nice and cool for this lovely hot weather were having xx


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I think he looks great, especially now that it's getting warmer. You've got a good groomer. x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Buddy is still lovely, he 's always been a most handsome chap. 

I gave Millie a good groom this weekend, but still need to go a bit shorter as I found more matts and she was quite warm today too.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks all ,hubbie was shocked when he got home opps!
He does look like a different dog ,but im sure hes alot cooler and happier and it'll be better for the summer.


----------

